# Advice needed on new partner for my dove



## Feathery (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I used to have two doves, one male, one female. The male one passed away and now the female dove is alone. She is getting a bit depressed and keeps calling out.

I want to get a new partner for her, but I can't decide whether to get a male or female companion. I don't want to breed new doves, so a female would be easier. But I'm not sure if getting a female will make my dove just as happy.

What would make her happier; a male companion or a female companion? (or it doesn't matter?)

Thank you for any advice you can give.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sure a male would make her happier, but there is no guarantee that they will get along if you get male or female.
Definetely I would try a male. You can always replace the eggs with wooden or plastic ones.

Reti


----------

